# Issues with tyre pressure warning?



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone had issues with their car warning them of tyre pressure loss?

Ours has done it a couple of times in the last week. After the first time, all the pressures were OK but I re-stored them anyway.
It has done it again today and pressures haven't changed.

It's not pointing to a specific tyre.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The system works with abs sensors so it would be better check with vag..maybe there is something else


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Have had similar issues. Repeated nuisance warnings about right rear pressure loss (pressure obviously fine). Told Audi about it during my first service (it had happened again on the way into the dealer to drop the car off) and they said to come back to them if it happened again. Which it hadn't. Bizarre. They said they didn't do anything to fix it but after getting once a week for 6 months, then suddenly not at all, I feel they must have fudged something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I never had a problem, and the system did work well yesterday with a 10 cm nail in my rear tyre... but with this kind of tyre pressure system, the sensor is not on the valve anymore, so the problem is somewhere else..
don't you have vag?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Haven't gotten round to buying one yet ManuTT - struggling to find one to buy that's the right one and the right price! Can you point me in the direction of one?!

Yeah, as you said above, it works off the ABS and there was no fault with that. I haven't had it since the service back beginning of October so maybe they cleared it permanently or gagged it! It definitely works when required, yeah, I tore open my right rear with a scissors someone had kindly left on the road - course, the sound of the scissors rasping around the wheel arch was hint enough something wasn't right! Sickening having to buy a new tyre for a 6-month old car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

What a bastards! Since you're saying this, did you check any cable, sensor and the other things behind the wheel around the suspension?
Maybe the scissor had damaged a bit something or moved so sometimes you have the error.
Even if deleted, it can appear again

Regard vag, the version 14.10 is the latest but not original.. If you need the original visit the Ross-tech's site.
The prova for the not original is about 50€.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Rear left tyre pressure alarm went off again yesterday so checked pressure and it was indeed low at 22psi. A quick visit to the local tyre shop identified a nail in the tyre so a quick repair and reset should see the end of the warnings!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good!! Seems the system give the alarm after 0,5 bar.. Which was your standard pressure?


----------



## JiffyTT (Nov 20, 2015)

Does this get affected if we install different wheels?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You mean different brand? Or size?
Anyway no, because it checks how many rotation any wheel does..once you set the pressure, the rest is calculated automatically during the driving.. 0,5 bar allows to have one tyre a bit bigger or smaller without causing an alarm..


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> The system works with abs sensors so it would be better check with vag..maybe there is something else


Is it definitely the case that the ABS system is used to monitor the tyre pressure, by comparing the relative rotational speeds of the wheels? I must admit that this is what I think/thought too.

The reason I ask is two-fold: 
Firstly, last week on the way home the low-pressure warning came up for the near-side rear. I pulled over to take a gander, to find it looked only a little soft. At this point I thought I would reset the system so as I would be notified again should the pressure drop anymore and if so I would then know I had a real and imminent problem. When I tried to do a reset I got some message similar to "one of the tyres is too far out of spec to complete this action". How can it know that when at a standstill?

Secondly, the tyre pressure warning system on a friend of mine's BMW, which I know to use the ABS system for its determination, requires the car to be being driven during calibration so the system can learn the rotational speeds of the wheels when the pressures are correct. This allows the system to take into consideration worn, or a mix of differing makes of tyres. The TT system will only calibrate while the car is stationary.

I admit that I would be surprised if it is a true direct pressure measurement system, especially as there seems to be no facility to display the actual pressures on the interface, but I also find the two points raised above to be at odds with the ABS system being used for monitoring.

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah the TT uses the abs sensors, confirms that the fact is possible to activate easily with vag otherwise the other system requires another unit and sensors on each valve.

The system doesn't allow to set new pressures again after a warning for safety reasons..maybe you forget to have canceled the error and drive with a low pressure tyre..or at least, you can't know the exactly value but the car does and allows to set the pressures again above a xxx value.

For the measuring system, abs works on tyres rotations but it's so precise that when I started the car with a nail in the rear tyre, the error came up after less than a meter!
I don't know how but it's good enough,I can't complain about it!!

It warns also for over pressures so is very good!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Last week I got a warning on the rear left tyre. Right enough there was a nail in it, but got it repaired. I suspect after the repair it was over-inflated, even tho I reset the pressures in the MMI, as tonight I got the warning to check all 4 tyres! Not a particularly well timed message as I was merging onto the M8 Kingston Bridge at rush hour! Adjusted all 4 tyres tonight (none were under inflated) and reset the setting in the MMI so will keep an eye on things.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Should hopefully be okay now. Mine has not returned since I had the nail sorted.


----------

